# Festool 1400 Router - Yea, it's better



## felkadelic

Does the Festool take standard-size bushings, or only proprietary sizes?


----------



## mrpedaling

I borrowed a porter cable bushing and it screwed right into my 0f 1400 plate… so any of those should work.

I also picked up the adapter for the festool rails, and the edge guide for about 65 bucks… each. Ouch.

Love them both though. And the router.


----------



## reggiek

I agree with you Rich, as this router is my go to for hand routing. The dust control and the nifty engineering make this a very user friendly router. I still have my others - a Dewalt, a Milwaukee, a Makita and a Hitachi (I bought only one of these - the Makita to fit in my MLCS Motorized lift). I have all these chucked up in different configurations…all are plunge/fix base kits. When I finally bit the bullet and bought some Festool tools….I discovered that, should I have known sooner, I would have just purchased the Festool….it is that much better. The price is high….no disagreement there…but the quality…and the precision…makes this router much easier to use and set up - you can do the same cuts with any router….but to get the crisp cuts…where you want them to be..requires less effort with the Festool…..but like Rich says….it is your call as to what you prefer…and what your budget will allow.


----------



## richgreer

The bushings I use with the Festool are the same bushings I used previously with the Makita. I believe they are referred to as the "Porter Cable standard".


----------



## live4ever

Rich, please delete this review immediately. It will only contribute further to my fesfoolishness.


----------



## Dwain

First, thanks for the review, I appreciate it very much. Second, I would never call anyone a "FestFool" as I believe you buy the best tool you can afford. Don't ever feel that you have to justify the purchase of an excellent tool. The complainers are just trying to justify purchasing less than what they want…


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Informative review. Thanks Rich!


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review ,It sounds like a good tool. I guess in the past I use poo poo Festool's prices saying they can't be worth that much more,but after having some input on some tools I own Poo pooed by people who have never owned one, It made me realize you just don't know unless you have used a particular tool yourself. Rich I believe your an experienced enough woodworker to give us a good solid fair evaluation. In short no more POO POOing from me, and thanks for the super review.


----------



## NBeener

Oh, Man.

I am (Festool) green with envy, and I have absolutely no problem admitting it 

Thanks, Rich. Good review.

OhByTheWay: when I spent an afternoon with Tommy MacDonald and Eli Cleveland ("Rough Cut," on PBS), they had finally gotten to spend some time with THEIR Festool tools, having NEVER used a single Festool product before.

They hated to admit it, but … they loved every single Festool product


----------



## richgreer

My own review has caused me to think about the question "Is it worth the price?". That question caused me to ask a more personal question of myself, "If I lost my current Festool router due to theft, damage or whatever, would I replace it, even if I had to pay full retail price for a new one." The answer is "Yes". I would not want to not have this router.


----------



## 747DRVR

That is an excellent review.


----------



## Greedo

great review, i own the 1010 and it's a nice little router. What makes it worth for me is the dust collection, these routers are amazing at that, especially when routing edges where normal routers would throw off allot of dust.

The comparison with a 10 year old possibly out of production makita may not be the best choice, i also own 3 other Bosch routers. When i got the festool i was shocked to see that you don't get a bushing supplied with it standard, and that they require screwing and centering! While my Bosch's had made me get used to getting guide bushes with them that you just clip underneath without any tools, and who self-center. not to mention their guide bushings fit all their models, with festool each router has it's different bushings that don't fit the others. And they are ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## jbertelson

I never put down anything that costs more, if the performance is what you need. I have a very high end computer at home, but I need it for what I like to do. I use it constantly, and use its high performance to the max on a regular basis.

One thing I disagree with, and that is the comparison router. That is not fair. Most routers have changed their ergonomics considerably in recent years. I am running Bosch stuff, and their ergonomics are like the Festool, but I haven't used their bushings yet. But I have them, and the adaptor came with it, and the bushings fit a large array of Bosch routers as previously noted. Meaning, apples to apples…Rich….....(-:

I have a dust extracting adaptor for my Bosch, gratuitously stuffed in with some other gizmos I bought for it, but I haven't used it either.

You don't see bad reviews of Festool stuff, and I would buy them with confidence, if they fit my needs, meaning duty cycle versus cost, and I needed their special capabilities. So far, they don't fit..it's the amount I would use them, versus the cost…but you never know. I have some high end Veritas planes, and that's all I really have, and I love them. I didn't want to tune up a plane, too much abuse of my wrists, so I bought them knowing I wouldn't have to. Actually got them as wish list gifts.

The battery operated tools are changing rapidly: the batteries are better, the variable speed triggers smoother, the chucks better, the tools are lighter with the same power, and they have lights, better balance etc. I bought some light weight compact 12V Bosch drivers and drills for La Conner, and went home and did the same thing in Anchorage, even though I had some recent higher power Bosch stuff.

The corded stuff may not be changing as fast, but it is definitely changing, and the only way to compare two items is to compare similar aged items. And if you are using an expensive tool, then you have to select the best model offered by the lower priced items, that still costs the same or less. Tricky, especially because it is also a function of the model upgrade cycle of any given manufacturer.

Sitting here marking time until my flight from Las Vegas to Portland, where Sherie has some appointments. So I just HAD to be argumentative….....(-:

Have a good one, still have 2 weeks of vacation left, and I intend to enjoy it, even if it is at your expense…(-:....(-:....(-:


----------



## richgreer

Jim - Thank you for your comments. Let me defend my choice for comparison. The Makita is what I have owned and used as my primary router for over 10 years. I also own a Porter Cable 890 that is permanently positioned in my router table and, therefore, I have no experience handling it.

For me, this was essentially a personal comparison of what used to be my primary hand held router to what I use now as my primary hand held router. As an FYI, I still use the Makita and I have always liked it but it is clearly my second choice now when I grab for a router. Recently, I attached my Makita to a 7' board and set up a jig to cut arches. That's how I shaped the communion rail last summer.


----------



## jbertelson

Hear yah Rich, I was just dinging you. You know, until my old Skil router dropped out after, hmmmm 30 years I was using it. But I ditched it, mechnical stuff was breaking.

My current Bosch is nothing special, bought it in an "emergency" but it does seem to work well. I think one of the advantages for the Festool router is the dust extraction system….....I haven't tried that with the Bosch. I don't think you mentioned that? I have been reading and looking….......Festool is still on my list for one purchase, the plunge saw. Still not certain, but it may be the item.

Same, I have an old Hitachi half sheet sander that still works. But after buying my PC low profile ROS, I haven't even looked at the Hitachi. The PC is a great sander, is always plugged in, and sits on a handy shelf in my multipurpose bench. The two tools are decades apart though, so not comparable.

Always like to read your posts, little late on this one because of the travel. We are in Portland for a couple of days now. Done with air travel for nearly two weeks. Tuesday we are down to Eugene for a night, then up to La Conner WA to our vacation house…......

Later…........


----------



## richgreer

Jim and others - - You are right that, in general, Festool does a great job on dust control. Dust control on my Festool sander (Rotex 125) is incredible. I feel like I am sanding in a totally dust free environment. Dust control is also very good with the plunge saw.

I can't speak about dust control on the router. I purchased this router used and it did not come with the dust control components and I have no way to connect this router to the dust extractor. In theory, I could probably buy those components and add them to this router, but I have not done that yet.

In general, routers produce more chips than dust. IMO, dust control is extremely important when we are dealing with the fine dust that we breath (from a sander). It is much less important when we are dealing with chips.

As an FYI - I use a dust hood with my lathe. The chips I produce when turning still go flying to the floor. However, when I sand on the lathe, I can literally see almost all of the dust going into the dust hood. I'm perfectly fine with that.


----------



## jbertelson

Good point between chips and dust….....but they both make a mess and get tracked into the house. Dust has multiple issues including health, chips are just a nuisance.

My biggest issue is still my TS, which has been one half finished in terms of dust control for a long time. But that is the next project in a row, and nothing is going to displace it. The cutoffs cart came first because that was another similar issue that was out of control. My sanding dust is marginally controlled with my DC, downdraft function of my multifunction table, and integral dust control in the PC low profile sander. But it is getting there.


----------



## richgreer

Dr. Jim - - I have a persistent mild cough that I attribute to my early years of woodworking when I had virtually no concern about dust. On one occasion, I was sanding some Honduran rosewood and developed a terrible rash on all exposed skin and a terrible lung congestion. I learned that some woods are problems, but I never suspected any harm from most domestic woods.

Now I am almost hyper-sensitive about dust. That is why I bought the Festool sander and dust extractor (the only Festools I have purchased new).

Regarding the TS. Like most people, I have decent beneath the table dust collection but my TS still throws a lot of chips and dust out of the top of the table. I'm still in search of a good above the table dust collection system that, reportedly, works well and does not cost $300+. I also want a set-up that will just push out of the way if I put a dado stack on the TS.


----------



## jbertelson

Well, what I am building is an overhead dust collection combined with beneath the top dust collection, and if I want to lift it or move it I can…...and that means I can move the saw as well.

OK, half way done but it is coming sooner or later for sure…..

But of course, it is not simple, although it is cheap, and that is why it is taking me awhile….........(-:

Sherie got some invasive imaging studies today, and tomorrow off to the doctor. Not life threatening, but unusual, as you might expect if we are in Portland for the consultation.

Then tomorrow down to Eugene to pick up a car for La Conner, dinner with some friends, overnight there, then up to La Conner….......

Thanks for all the give and take….....this has been fun and informative. I understand about the dust thing, I think I had some issues with the Jatoba dust I was creating on my last project, and was pretty careful.

Hopefully, will get some blogging and projects posted while in La Conner…...but, then again, I am on vacation….and laziness rules…...........(-:


----------



## jeepturner

Rich, 
While I am not a Festool basher I don't think you can compare the two routers. The Makita has the switch on the top because the motor is removable from the base, right? I don't think that any of the convertible routers are as balanced or as easy to turn on and off as the dedicated plunge routers.
I do not own any Festool products, although I would like to get one of their hand held sanders. The dust collection that all you owners talk about is a compelling argument to own one. 
I own two Makita routers, neither of them are plunge routers, one Porta Cable plunge router, and one Frued plunge router. The Frued is fairly new and puts the PC to shame in the ease of use department, but it is also ten years younger.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## richgreer

jeepturner - I accept your point that there may be better products to compare my Festool to but, for me, the Makita was the obvious choice because I have been using that router for over 10 years. It's a comparison I naturally make. I have a Porter Cable 890 also, but it is permanently positioned in my router table and I have no hand held experience with it.


----------



## rasp

having used a normal biscuit joiner and a Festool domino i can attest to the difference in the build quality and ease of use. it's just something you immediately recognize after using it for 15 minutes.


----------



## Beezle

I found it interesting that you pointed out how the 1400 does guide bushings. Note that I have both of those routers, also the Festool 2200, the Porter Cable 7518 and 890 and a few others I don't use anymore.

From my point of view, Festool's design for mounting bushings is flawed. The 3" ring the bushing is mounted in is not flush with the base of the router. So if you are moving over a fussy surface such as a template or a Leigh jig, the surface you have to actually guide the router has a huge hole right where it need it most - where the bushing and bit are.

I just ordered up a replacement base to use on the 1400 for Leigh dovetail jigs. Otherwise I use the PCs or the Makita. With the PCs you can even get the super low runout of the Festool if you are willing to spend $100 on PrecistBit's incredibly accurate collets and nuts.

I do love the Festool routers, but they aren't nearly as useful as they could be but for a few changes to the design. Note the 2200, if you have the very expensive set of accessories for it, has a slightly better solution for guild bushings with a base that goes over the ring that mounts the bushing. Trouble with that being the 2200 is unwieldy for things like dovetail jigs and you lose a substantial amount of the bushing's height.


----------



## mbs

I have the 1400, several older makita's about the same size, a bosch about the same size, and some porter cable's about the same size. I like the 1400 the most but I will use all of them. I like the bosch the least. It just feels like it's not built tight enough to me. But that's just me.


----------



## timbertailor

Thought I would share my Festool Circle Jig with you guys.

I would suggest getting the VAC0005 35mm Bosch hose from Amazon. It is far less expensive and works with your 2 1/2" shop vac.

And thanks for the great review.


----------



## TylerKotar

My 1400 is my go to router for most things, I use my 18v trim routers when I need to do quick trim work or round overs but anything that I really care about quality and want the dust collection the 1400 connected to the CT MIDI is unmatched. I would love for festool to release a 18v router quick trim router for their 18v battery line.


----------

